# Lakes in a Day - 13th October 2018



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2018)

A 50 mile ultra race. Ex pro-cyclist and now Type 1 advocate and ultra runner Roddy Riddle has posted on FB that this year "21 fellow type 1 diabetic Ultra Marathon Runners will be on the start line of the 50 Miles Lakes in a day Ultra Marathon which has 13K of climbing. This is going to be a very special day running with all the other athletes taking part but extra special running this beast with so many fellow type 1 diabetics"  

https://www.lakesinaday.co.uk/

Here's a video of the 2014 race


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 24, 2018)

Good stuff.  This is organised by James Thurlow who also does the Coast to Coast (cycling) in a day.  As a T1 himself all T1's get free entry to both events.  Both get booked up really quickly.  As far as I'm aware Copepod knew him and spoke to him after his diagnosis.  There's a Strava club that I'm on linked with it 'T1's go Cycling and Running'.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2018)

Well done to them ! I have been going to Keswick for years & never heard of this. Superb !


----------



## eggyg (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m washing my hair that day otherwise I would have been straight in there! Good luck to everyone, what a great challenge, I struggle to walk up and down fells never mind running up them!  What a brilliant video, one of my favourite songs and my glorious home county.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I’m washing my hair that day otherwise I would have been straight in there! Good luck to everyone, what a great challenge, I struggle to walk up and down fells never mind running up them!  What a brilliant video, one of my favourite songs and my glorious home county.


You where up Cat Bells the other day. Well done


----------

